# Query:Philippine income tax/sole trader



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

What is the procedure for declaring one's income from a sole trading business and paying tax in the Philippines?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you may want to post this query in the Philippines section to find someone with some recent experience in paying taxes in the Philippines. Expat tax tends to be of interest primarily to those juggling tax obligations between two or more countries.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, I just asked for that post to be deleted because I found a forum dedicated to tax here!


----------

